# Hamsters:d



## MurphyMoo (Nov 29, 2008)

Ive been dying to get a hamster for ages and my friend just got one called Mr Peachy, hes lovely, which has made we want one even more, my mum has agreed but my dad isnt so animal loving. 

Does anyone have any tips on hamster care and suplies??

Ive seen so many cages which are so small and i think it is cruel that so many people keep hamsters in cages the size of a toaster!! 

Me and my mum were looking at cages and tanks and we thought most of them were too small and so we started looking at fish tanks/ aquariums which i think are better as they cant be chewed through and are much larger.

Anyway if you have anytips about anything to do with hamsters or gerbils could you let me know


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Gerbils would need a tank, if its a syrian hamster the absolute best cage is a hamster heaven they are expensive new but you can regullarly get them for about £40 on ebay. I dont know a lot about gerbils other than you should always keep them in tanks but any hamster questions you have I will try to help out if I can.


----------



## MurphyMoo (Nov 29, 2008)

Thankyou very much.


----------



## MurphyMoo (Nov 29, 2008)

I have a question. 

Well i have a cat and he is very much a hunter!! But im not sure what i could do to make sure he doesn't eat my hamster (if i get one!)!! I have shelfs but i think it would be awkward to clean out the tank or handle the hamster because the shelf is fairly high up. ''/


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I have three cats, all hunters and I have 7 hamsters, as long as the cat cant get into the cage or knock it off wherever it is so that the cage comes open there shouldnt be a problem, Syrian hamsters especially are usually unconcerned about cats well mine are anyway, they tend to ignore the cats and because they dont get a reaction the cats tend to ignore the hamsters.


----------



## dee o gee (May 21, 2010)

Iv a cat and two hamsters (a dwarf and a syrian but in 2 different cages) and have never had any problems, shes not really a hunter but she is still a cat so will chase and probably play with and kill something small. I had at one stage 2 dwarves and I used to trust her with them so much that id let them run on top of her, always supervised of course.  I wouldn't do the same with my syrian as Id be worried about Dora (the hamster) biting the cat, as she can be pretty nippy at times (my fingers are proof of this ) 
But she is allowed in the room with them unsupervised, as she sometimes sleeps on the bed beside them, and its funny to watch as bunty (the cat) will walk around and around the cage and dora will follow her around in the cage.  

As others have said just make sure the cat isin't able to knock the cage over, and if its got wire bars then watch that she doesn't stick a claw through and scratch an eye or nose. Perhaps an aquarium with a firmly attached lid would be the safest option for you. For me though me biggest fear is bunty getting bit on the nose or tail when she dangles it over the cage. :lol: That would be a funny (and serious ) trip to the vet trying to explain how it happened. :lol:

Don't know where to start as regards advise, plenty of good websites and books out there to flick through for general info, any questions just ask. Iv had both hamsters and gerbils so should be able to help. :thumbup:


----------

